# What the Above Posters Avatar Should Be



## Vlinny-kun (May 22, 2019)

Look at the above posters name and avatar and suggest what their avatar _should be. _It can be anything from describing it to a reaction image to drawing it yourself.


----------



## Mightykiwi (May 22, 2019)

ur mum


----------



## Clop (May 22, 2019)

A minion. It already looks like one.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 22, 2019)

Some things are best left undescribed.



Spoiler



Just know that it's got to do with the colorful horse show


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Wendy Carter (May 22, 2019)

Vinesauce Vinny, but as a girl.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Takodachi (May 22, 2019)

something a bit edgier


----------



## UW 411 (May 22, 2019)

More lewd.


----------



## UA 674 (May 22, 2019)

Less jizz, more spunk.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (May 22, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> More lewd.


Fuck no, that Eryngium guy on his/her profile creeps me out, god knows what he's going to do if you give him more stimulation.

Anyway, you're avatar's cool enough *Kiomei*, maybe make it old timey or some shit, I don't fucking know.

*Edit*


Kiomei said:


> I'd add "GET OUT OF MY SWAMP" as a tag. Thanks man.


Done.


----------



## UA 674 (May 22, 2019)

I'd add "GET OUT OF MY SWAMP" as a tag. Thanks man.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (May 22, 2019)

Make it Vash the Stampede because Vash is cool.


----------



## Hungerdunger (May 22, 2019)

Lose that guitar yeah?


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 22, 2019)

Something less edgy and more funny.


----------



## LurkingGypsy (May 22, 2019)

An old person trying to be sexy


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 22, 2019)

Someone romanian


----------



## Beta Faggot (May 22, 2019)

Marco Polo R34


----------



## ShittyRecolor (May 22, 2019)

A very effeminate Beta Ray Bill


----------



## Richardo Retardo (May 22, 2019)

I'm happy with what you got already tbh
EDIT: Actually, I'm not.


----------



## IV 445 (May 22, 2019)

What you should be doing is climbing into my bed as we speak


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 22, 2019)

Pepe with Epilepsy.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 22, 2019)

Promestein said:


> something a bit edgier


Like this(NSFW):


Spoiler


----------



## PT 522 (May 22, 2019)

Anything but anime


----------



## Super Color Up (May 22, 2019)

That pikachu isn't fat enough. 
Live up to your title.


----------



## RG 448 (May 22, 2019)

titties


----------



## Coleslaw (May 22, 2019)

big balls


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 22, 2019)

The KFC logo


----------



## Bob Page (May 22, 2019)

A gayer version of Kaworu Nagisa.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 22, 2019)

I really bad full cosplay of Gendo, not half-assed like this.


----------



## Vampirella (May 22, 2019)




----------



## PL 001 (May 22, 2019)

A nod to the German movie Nekromantik.


----------



## Vampirella (May 22, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> A nod to the German movie Nekromantik.
> 
> View attachment 768009


Do you know how long I've looked for a screenshot of that movie that would be recognizable as what it is, and safe for work? It's not easy. I guess this is a close as I'll get.


----------



## crocodilian (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Recoil (May 22, 2019)

@Fat Pikachu as per the suggestion from @Super Color Up






crocodilian said:


> View attachment 768085


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 22, 2019)

A PFC chevron or
A Dalek?


----------



## Recoil (May 22, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> A PFC chevron or
> A Dalek?








A situation in which an exigent circumcision may or may not be about to happen.


----------



## UE 558 (May 22, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Seregios (Att. at Law) (May 22, 2019)




----------



## edibleBulimia (May 22, 2019)

It’s the coolest thing I’ve ever fucking seen.


----------



## Foxxo (May 22, 2019)




----------



## UW 411 (May 22, 2019)

An owl avatar. Just to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Foxxo (May 22, 2019)

Take up my former avatar, while you're at it. :3


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (May 22, 2019)

Owls suck, become a doggo.


----------



## Recoil (May 22, 2019)

@edibleBulimia



This is it, chief.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 22, 2019)

This is you man, all about YOU!!!!!


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Crichax (May 22, 2019)

The Reddit logo.


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Xenomorph (May 22, 2019)

Quijibo69 said:


>


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (May 22, 2019)

@xenomorph 





I'm going by name + current avatar.


----------



## Brain Power (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Foxxo (May 22, 2019)

Hmmm... Brain Power would suggest a wise, forthright avatar.

I have just the thing.




Join me in my never-ending quest.


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## whatever I feel like (May 22, 2019)

A Ouija board with minstrel images.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (May 23, 2019)

What about this?


----------



## Nobunaga (May 23, 2019)

A better waifu


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nothingtoseehere (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WASR96 (May 23, 2019)

An avatar you like since you don't like that one


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 23, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> View attachment 769231


Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 23, 2019)

I noticed that your current avatar says "DSP", so...


Spoiler


----------



## Brain Power (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Basil II (May 25, 2019)

Anything that's not Anime.


----------



## Crocketron (Sep 15, 2021)

Not adam jansen


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 15, 2021)

Nico Yazawa propaganda.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 15, 2021)

A Kahjiit


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 22, 2021)

A pajeet


----------



## Crocketron (Sep 24, 2021)

a fox


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 24, 2021)

Mike Hawk


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 24, 2021)

Foot fetish artwork


----------



## Itazedmymother (Oct 2, 2021)

A kkk member


----------



## Krystal (Oct 2, 2021)

a mother being tazed


----------



## Itazedmymother (Oct 3, 2021)

Ng


Krystal said:


> a mother being tazed


l that makes more sense then a car lol anyways

literal crystals


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 3, 2021)

fat black momma


----------



## IKOL (Oct 3, 2021)

Space cop with flammenwerfer, perhaps?


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 3, 2021)

@Wereknight


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 3, 2021)

a pumpkin


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 3, 2021)

a grinning man


----------



## JohnDoe (Oct 3, 2021)

An undead waifu


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 5, 2021)

A plain Caucasian male


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 5, 2021)

A Skeleton


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 5, 2021)

A fucking leaf


----------



## Sundae (Oct 6, 2021)

A scale model replica of a Target store made entirely out of meat


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Charles P. Scene (Oct 6, 2021)

Kiwi-chan


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 7, 2021)

a scene/emo guy from the late 2000s/early 2010s


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 7, 2021)

A praying mantis grabbing a smaller bug for food, and just being happy to currentley be thriving in the game of life.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 7, 2021)

a spooky giraffe


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 11, 2021)

You're usually a sea-faring lady.


----------



## Grub (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Mecha-Jerkop (Oct 21, 2021)

The bugs from that one disney movie


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 21, 2021)

HEY PAUL!


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Oct 21, 2021)

shadman


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 21, 2021)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> shadman


I mean...it KINDA is. 

also, guess tax: grim from Billy and Mandy


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 21, 2021)

The movie poster for "Friday the 13th: Jason Takes Manhattan" (it came out in '89)


----------



## JokahBaybee (Oct 21, 2021)

the head of Shredder from TMNT pasted onto the head of uncle grandpa


----------



## Sangria (Oct 21, 2021)

a still, preferably smear frame of green goblin from the 1960s spiderman cartoon, it's a goldmine of unintentional comedy
...someone pls help me find a good Halloween pfp


----------



## Oranguru (Nov 1, 2021)

Sangria said:


> a still, preferably smear frame of green goblin from the 1960s spiderman cartoon, it's a goldmine of unintentional comedy
> ...someone pls help me find a good Halloween pfp






A Red Sangria, obviously


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Nov 1, 2021)

I'd say it's pretty much perfect as it is, actually.


----------



## cease and desist (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Crocketron (Nov 2, 2021)

A dog about to lay some pipe


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## IKOL (Nov 3, 2021)

YES.




And YES. ANIMATED.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 4, 2021)

Garrett from the Thief series.


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## IKOL (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickle Freeman.


----------



## Hepativore (Dec 15, 2021)

"Lolita Express Pilot"


----------



## Crocketron (Dec 16, 2021)

A slime creature


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Krystal (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Grub (Apr 5, 2022)

Sorry dude. There was a well known local crack whore in the town I grew up in named Krystal, that name will forever be associated with the town crack whore for me now. She propositioned literally everyone.


----------

